
Tell HN: Election day and still working - throwfast1
I moved back to an area close where I grew up, it is a very &#x27;right&#x27; area.  I knew this and I am often an outsider in my thoughts, what I learned today was that all of my peers have &#x27;off&#x27; on election day to vote. I am stuck working almost the entire day.<p>does anyone know of a way to begin pushing for having off on election day in order to make voting easier?
======
dyeje
Depending on your state, you have a right to take the time to go vote:

[https://aflcio.org/2016/11/5/know-your-rights-state-laws-
emp...](https://aflcio.org/2016/11/5/know-your-rights-state-laws-employee-
time-vote)

------
saluki
Plan ahead next year by taking the day off or get approval for coming in late,
taking a long lunch or leaving early.

I think most polls open early and stay open late for people who have to work
that day. I find early has shorter lines and have always been able to vote
outside my typical work hours.

------
brudgers
In the US, there are many state laws regulating the ability of employers to
schedule employee work hours. Whether or not they are applicable in your case
will depend on your location.

[http://www.vote411.org/taxonomy/term/75#.WgIfM3BMF6I](http://www.vote411.org/taxonomy/term/75#.WgIfM3BMF6I)

------
RingwormOne
This is one of those common sense things that just hasn't been done yet. No
good reason why.

Email your congressman.

------
mrguyorama
I live in a very liberal city, and even we do not have a holiday for election
days.

------
tmaly
I ran into my neighbor this morning. She told me her son has the day off of
school for elections. This was the first I had ever heard of this.

~~~
Doe22
Some schools may do that because schools are often used as polling locations.
They may be concerned about security and logistics when there are lots of
different people going in and out.

------
hkmurakami
Mail in ballots for everyone solves the problem imo (CA has this)

------
ksherlock
absentee ballot.

~~~
twobyfour
Many states will let you use an absentee ballot only if you're too disabled to
get to the polls or certify that you will be out of state on Election Day.

